# Great New Way to Catch Adulterers!



## Thumos (Jul 21, 2020)

Just think, in the very near future there will be all sorts of ways to trip up adulterers. Technology!

Watch out narcissists - nowhere to hide!









A GoPro for beetles: Researchers create a robotic camera backpack for insects


Researchers at the University of Washington have developed a tiny wireless steerable camera that can ride aboard an insect or an insect-sized robot.



www.washington.edu


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL... what? Now we have to train beetles so they can get the images we need? I have enough of a problem training my puppy.


----------



## Thumos (Jul 21, 2020)

Oh it will happen, mark my words. Sounds like a Black Mirror episode, but just wait.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> LOL... what? Now we have to train beetles so they can get the images we need? I have enough of a problem training my puppy.


You don't really need to train them if you choose your beetles wisely. A camera on the back of a dung beetle and a strategically placed turd is all you need.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> LOL... what? Now we have to train beetles so they can get the images we need? I have enough of a problem training my puppy.


Beetles? No, but beetle-robots?

Can see the potential applications...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nucking Futs said:


> You don't really need to train them if you choose your beetles wisely. A camera on the back of a dung beetle and a strategically placed turd is all you need.


Wouldn't the camera then just record the dung bettle going to the turd and the only footage you will see is a rolling turd being rolled away?

Meh, rather a robot that responds to commands. I'm sure you can import a robot that size from Japan, they love their robotics.


----------



## Thumos (Jul 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Meh, rather a robot that responds to commands. I'm sure you can import a robot that size from Japan, they love their robotics.


Maybe they will figure out how to control the nervous system of the camera equipped beetle - now we’re talking! No turd needed at that point altho you might want to place the turd there for shock value.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thumos said:


> Maybe they will figure out how to control the nervous system of the camera equipped beetle - now we’re talking! No turd needed at that point altho you might want to place the turd there for shock value.


Just googled, look what just came out of Singapore (not Japan, surprisingly!)









Controllable Cyborg Beetles for Swarming Search and Rescue


The smallest, most controllable cybernetic insect we've seen so far




spectrum.ieee.org


----------

